# Official Lottery Bad Luck Complaining Thread



## Mateo

Just prepping for the inevitable #7 pick we are about to get.


----------



## Avalanche

No way, top 2 baby..... gotta have faith.


----------



## JuX

It might continue after tonight... The story of the Wolves' franchise.


----------



## Avalanche

2 teams are going to have their entire organizations turned around tonight, gotta pray one of them is us.


----------



## bootstrenf

quick question to all you wolves fans:

if you do get a top two pick, trading garnett will no longer be an option, correct??? thanks...i figure a garnett/oden or garnett/durant frontcourt would make garnett real happy...


good luck by the way...but not really, as i want the clippers to land a top 2...


----------



## Mateo

I've been envisioning it all morning. We know that we get a top 7 pick (right?), so they say 7 and it's not us. They say 6 and it's not us. I'm sitting in my apartment going nuts. They say 5 and it's not us. And with the 4th pick.... the Minnesota Timberwolves! We take Al Horford and he turns out a bust. Trust me, it's happening.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I've been envisioning it all morning. We know that we get a top 7 pick (right?), so they say 7 and it's not us. They say 6 and it's not us. I'm sitting in my apartment going nuts. They say 5 and it's not us. And with the 4th pick.... the Minnesota Timberwolves! We take Al Horford and he turns out a bust. Trust me, it's happening.


we can only get 
1 (5.3%), 2(6%), 3(7%), 7(57.2%), 8(22.6%), 9(18%)


oh and bootstrenf, i dont think KG is going anywhere regardless but if we land a top 2 pick i think that its guarenteed that he would stay, either way its a great player at one of our weakest positions (SF or C) and 2 of our biggest needs (shooting or rebounding and defense)


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> we can only get
> 1 (5.3%),2(6%),3(7%),7(57.2%),8(22.6%),9(18%)
> 
> 
> oh and bootstrenf, i dont think KG is going anywhere regardless but if we land a top 2 pick i think that its guarenteed that he would stay, either way its a great player at one of our weakest positions (SF or C) and 2 of our biggest needs (shooting or rebounding and defense)


It's pretty low for us to get a top 2 picks. It is basically a zero chance, IMO. .053 and .06.

KG is gonna stay around here for another year. It's time for us to draft a small forward or a center.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:
 

> It's pretty low for us to get a top 2 picks. It is basically a zero chance, IMO. .053 and .06.
> 
> KG is gonna stay around here for another year. It's time for us to draft a small forward or a center.


11% chance at a top 2 pick is worth crossing fingers for at least lol.

more than likely we stay at 7 yes, and we take hibbert, green or brewer.


----------



## sheefo13

Mateo said:


> I've been envisioning it all morning. We know that we get a top 7 pick (right?), so they say 7 and it's not us. They say 6 and it's not us. I'm sitting in my apartment going nuts. They say 5 and it's not us. And with the 4th pick.... the Minnesota Timberwolves! We take Al Horford and he turns out a bust. Trust me, it's happening.


Haha!!! Wow... I can see this happening. I just want to have the 2nd pick. So if the first pick is a bust, we would be alright and not looked down upon. I mean lets say we get the first pick, pick Oden and he becomes an absolute bust and Durant is the next jordan.... It would def. look awful lol. But Chances are we land the 9th pick and are stuck with Yi Jailian and he decides he never wants to come over and play in the US like Fran Vasquez lol.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Haha!!! Wow... I can see this happening. I just want to have the 2nd pick. So if the first pick is a bust, we would be alright and not looked down upon. I mean lets say we get the first pick, pick Oden and he becomes an absolute bust and Durant is the next jordan.... It would def. look awful lol. But Chances are we land the 9th pick and are stuck with Yi Jailian and he decides he never wants to come over and play in the US like Fran Vasquez lol.


id preffer the second pick because it means we get durant, no GM is gonna take him first i dont think, but i believe he would help out Garnett and the wolves a lot more in the next couple of seasons.

oh and we SOOOO better not draft YI lol


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah and if Durant was picked, our line would potentially look like this....

PG-Foye
SG-Davis
SF-Durant
PF-Garnett
C-Blount


Plus we haven't made many changes yet, but the bench could potentially be explosive also...Young, but explosive.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah and if Durant was picked, our line would potentially look like this....
> 
> PG-Foye
> SG-Davis
> SF-Durant
> PF-Garnett
> C-Blount
> 
> 
> Plus we haven't made many changes yet, but the bench could potentially be explosive also...Young, but explosive.


exactly, and look at the scoring in that line up... any player from that 5 could be the go to guy each different time down the court.
If we get durant i think we need to move Jaric/James for a big bangin center, get a vet back up point and some defensive help on the wings and we'd be set.... however if we land outside of the top 2 we are going to have to make overhaul type changes... a lot is riding on this draft.


----------



## sheefo13

Also I wouldn't be dissapointed with the 7th pick at all. THere are a lot of options. The pick I would absolutly hate to land in the 5th. If we got 3 or 4 I would take Wright or Hibbert. I would hate to take Horford that early. At 5 or 6, I think I would much rather trade down a couple picks and get a veteran point guard with it. 

At 7 or 8 though, I think Brewer, Noah, Wright are all decent picks there. Noah would be the ideal role player IMO with Garnett. He is Maddog with some skills and height. He will help on the boards too.


----------



## JuX

Be thankful this upcoming draft will be better than last year's. More strong class, more big men, more players who could be good for many years to come. That is why I'm kind of OK with us picking at 7th pick. 2nd pick, even great.


----------



## Avalanche

i think at 7 the 3 guys we should be looking at are Hibbert, Green and Brewer.

Noah will just be too much of a role player, we need an impact guy.
If we land outside the top 2 im all for trading this pick, especially if its number 3 (B.Wright)


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> i think at 7 the 3 guys we should be looking at are Hibbert, Green and Brewer.
> 
> Noah will just be too much of a role player, we need an impact guy.
> If we land outside the top 2 im all for trading this pick, especially if its number 3 (B.Wright)


Avalanche, you have taken my words out of my mind, nicely done. Sheefo, we already have discussed about why Noah is not going to be a big impact player immediately after being drafted in another thread in here. Even socco agreed. 

:clap:


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Avalanche, you have taken my words out of my mind, nicely done. Sheefo, we already have discussed about why Noah is not going to be a big impact player immediately after being drafted in another thread in here. Even socco agreed.
> 
> :clap:


:cheers: 
we dont need just another hustle guy, i respect noah the way he plays because he chases be ball off the boards and gives his all, but thats why hes effective in college, not because hes overly skilled... he wont get passed being a role player in the NBA and with a number 7 pick you despirately try and avoid only getting a role player.... we need someone who can be an impact guy, a game changer.

Foye's taking holy water, along with 2 other "lucky" items to try and break the Twolves chain of bad luck, lets hope it works lol.


----------



## Mateo

But we don't need another roleplayer. We have too many of them. We need a big time impact player (and impact immediately). We need what Brandon Roy would have been. What Foye was supposed to be.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> But we don't need another roleplayer. We have too many of them. We need a big time impact player (and impact immediately). We need what Brandon Roy would have been. What Foye was supposed to be.


give foye a chance, i think he could be one of those guys that has a huge jump from rookie to their second year, im excited to see what he does next season.


----------



## Mateo

I'm excited too, but our draft pick this year can't have that kind of season. He has to fulfill his potential immediately or it is no use to us IMO.


----------



## JuX

I think signing Mike James has disrupted Foye's way to become an immediate impact player. I don't know whether it was the causation. Anyway, it is the time for Foye to start like one.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I'm excited too, but our draft pick this year can't have that kind of season. He has to fulfill his potential immediately or it is no use to us IMO.


true, i dont know how many immediate impact guys there are though... a LOT of potentially star powered picks but some/most wont b ready right away, at least for what we need from them.
Brewer/Green are the most likely to contribute for us (short at the SF spot) if we slip past the top 2.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I think signing Mike James has disrupted Foye's way to become an immediate impact player. I don't know whether it was the causation. Anyway, it is the time for Foye to start like one.


true and its time for mike james to leave.

OT, i think the wolves sending foye to the lotto is a great (all beit small) gesture.


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> true and its time for mike james to leave.
> 
> OT, i think the wolves sending foye to the lotto is a great (all beit small) gesture.


I think it is for luck.


----------



## Mateo

Avalanche said:


> true, i dont know how many immediate impact guys there are though... a LOT of potentially star powered picks but some/most wont b ready right away, at least for what we need from them.
> Brewer/Green are the most likely to contribute for us (short at the SF spot) if we slip past the top 2.


That's what I'm worried about. I keep hearing that this Brewer kid is immediately impact offense/defense (some said like a Prince or Howard type), so I'm all for that. I'm afraid of getting someone like Hibbert who looked like nothing special to me in the tournament. If we don't get a big man who's going to immediately get 14/8 or a wing who gets 16/4/4 then I don't see the point in keeping the pick, really.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> That's what I'm worried about. I keep hearing that this Brewer kid is immediately impact offense/defense (some said like a Prince or Howard type), so I'm all for that. I'm afraid of getting someone like Hibbert who looked like nothing special to me in the tournament. If we don't get a big man who's going to immediately get 14/8 or a wing who gets 16/4/4 then I don't see the point in keeping the pick, really.


unlikely on both accounts to be honest, no center outside oden will average that in their first year... and brewers offense isnt good enough at the moment to be relied upon, hes good defensively though.
im all for trading the pick if its #3 or worse


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Horford will be a stud. Shame on all of you


----------



## Avalanche

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horford will be a stud. Shame on all of you


not here he wouldnt be...

and isnt he like 2-3 years older than most of this draft class?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Avalanche said:


> not here he wouldnt be...
> 
> and isnt he like 2-3 years older than most of this draft class?


Horford is actually very young for his class (20). You're thinking of Noah.


----------



## Mateo

I wasn't singling out Horford as a likely bust. I actually know very little about him. I was just using him as an example of a player who, if he was drafted by us, would become a bust just because that's our luck. Could have used anyone else as an example.


----------



## Avalanche

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horford is actually very young for his class (20). You're thinking of Noah.


i was thinking of thornton actually now i checked it.


----------



## JuX

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horford will be a stud. Shame on all of you


I never said that he is likely to be a bust. I think Horford is going to have a better NBA career than Noah. Mateo was probably using him as an example, but does that mean if Horford is being drafted by us, then he'll be a bust? No. 

Think before what you are planning to say. Not all of us said that, that was just a demo. Geez.

You being a Gators fan, I can't blame ya, but once again, c'mon.


----------



## sheefo13

I think there are a couple of players to stay away of if you want a impact player.... Green and Noah... I think the guy that has the most potential to become a impact player and a guy who I feel if flying under the radar is Julian Wright. I also like Brewer. At 7 though, Horford or Hibbert would be a steal. I think the most ideal pick for this team would be Hibbert. He would actually learn from McHale. Also, going up guys like Garnett, Blount, Madsen and Smith in practice would really help him out. All of those guys are among the hardest working players in the league. 

I forgot who said it but it is so true, this draft will likely make or break this franchise. We won't be a midrange team after this season. We are either going to be a playoff team or absolutly horrible.


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> I think there are a couple of players to stay away of if you want a impact player.... Green and Noah...


I don't know so much about Jeff Green. Anyone know any pros and cons about him? Noah is NOT suitable for our team because we're in a desperate need for immediate help.



> I think the guy that has the most potential to become a impact player and a guy who I feel if flying under the radar is Julian Wright.


I always liked his athleticism and 'flashness', but he might not be NBA ready. It'll boost his stock way higher if he intend to stay in Kansas for one more year.



> I also like Brewer. At 7 though, Horford or Hibbert would be a steal. I think the most ideal pick for this team would be Hibbert. He would actually learn from McHale. Also, going up guys like Garnett, Blount, Madsen and Smith in practice would really help him out. All of those guys are among the hardest working players in the league.


If we need another player in the center position, I don't see why they can't draft either of them.



> I forgot who said it but it is so true, this draft will likely make or break this franchise. We won't be a midrange team after this season. We are either going to be a playoff team or absolutly horrible.


Probably true.


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> I think there are a couple of players to stay away of if you want a impact player.... Green and Noah... I think the guy that has the most potential to become a impact player and a guy who I feel if flying under the radar is Julian Wright. I also like Brewer. At 7 though, Horford or Hibbert would be a steal. I think the most ideal pick for this team would be Hibbert. He would actually learn from McHale. Also, going up guys like Garnett, Blount, Madsen and Smith in practice would really help him out. All of those guys are among the hardest working players in the league.
> 
> I forgot who said it but it is so true, this draft will likely make or break this franchise. We won't be a midrange team after this season. We are either going to be a playoff team or absolutly horrible.


i agree, Brewer and Hibbert would both be good picks at 7.
and there definately is a lot riding on this draft, whether it be what we get in trade, who we draft etc there could be a lot of ways this off-season goes and i also think we either improve to a playoff level team or we'll be right down the bottom of the standings.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I don't know so much about Jeff Green. Anyone know any pros and cons about him?


He just seems to be a very well balanced player, he doesnt have an outside shot but everything else is at least consistant, although not spectacular.



> NBA Comparison: John Salmons/Lamar Odom
> Strengths: Versatile player who’s all around ability creates mismatches for opposing teams … Above average passer with great court vision to recognize open teammates … Very good ball handler for his size … Defensively Green does a excellent job defending players on the perimeter … With his size and length he is capable of guarding a multitude of positions on the floor … Unselfish player almost to a fault … Shows a good post up game that Green uses to take advantage of smaller defenders … Sees double teams extremely well … Excellent finisher around the basket with a soft touch and springy legs … Smart player who possess a high basketball IQ … Moves extremely well without the ball and is a threat for backdoor alley-opps … Owns tremendous body control, capable of hanging in the air and finishing after contact … Decision making ability is very good, rarely does Green make mental mistakes during crucial moments in a game … Excellent finisher in transition where he has the explosiveness to finish … Good rebounder who does a decent job of using his arms and leaping ability to get rebounds out of position … Has three point range on his jumper, an area he has improved greatly upon this year … Solid attitude in his approach to the game and will be a strong locker room guy in the NBA … One of those select players who possesses a feel for the game that can’t be taught …
> 
> Weaknesses: While improved this year, Green still isn’t very comfortable shooting from the perimeter … Struggles to consistently create for himself off the dribble where his moves remain undeveloped … Has a tendency to force passes that aren’t there leading to turnovers … Will need to continue to expand his comfort level in shooting from mid-range … Needs to develop more of a scorers mentality at times he doesn’t assert himself on offense … While he possesses a great deal of small forward skills, some may consider him more of a pf … Would benefit greatly by improving his overall quickness and foot speed. This would aid him greatly on defense and allow him to gain better separation from his defender offensively … Defensively Green has a habit of gambling too much by reaching, leading him to pick up fouls …


----------



## Mateo

Only 4 more hours until we get the 7th pick.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> Only 4 more hours until we get the 7th pick.


2nd pick!


lol


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Juxtaposed said:


> I never said that he is likely to be a bust. I think Horford is going to have a better NBA career than Noah. Mateo was probably using him as an example, but does that mean if Horford is being drafted by us, then he'll be a bust? No.
> 
> Think before what you are planning to say. Not all of us said that, that was just a demo. Geez.
> 
> You being a Gators fan, I can't blame ya, but once again, c'mon.


I was just messin' with ya, man.


----------



## JuX

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I was just messin' with ya, man.


lol, ok.


----------



## Mateo

Some good karma here. I did the draft 10 times. Most were disappointing, but one was dream worthy. See the attachment.



Code:


8 Brandan Wright
7 Brandan Wright
7 Joakim Noah
8 Joakim Noah
7 Brandan Wright
7 Brandan Wright
1 Greg Oden
7 Brandan Wright
7 Al Horford
7 Brandan Wright


----------



## JuX

> Struggles to consistently create for himself off the dribble where his moves remain undeveloped … Has a tendency to force passes that aren’t there leading to turnovers


That is the last thing we need. We were 10th in committing turnovers.


----------



## Mateo

Well, there you go. Number 7. Just what chance said we'd get. We never do better than chance. And there goes Garnett too. McHale & co. will botch this pick and get another project player like Foye and McCants and Garnett will bail next offseason. Get ready for 5-10 years of watching the lottery.


----------



## JuX

Juxtaposed said:


> It might continue after tonight... The story of the Wolves' franchise.


Just like I thought.


----------



## Mateo

completely ridiculous. this franchise is done now.

mchale will draft yet another unproductive player.


----------



## JuX

It is funny how this thread became ice cold after being hot for most of today in this forum right after the lottery. It wasn't surprising either.


----------



## the main event

could this lottery be any worse!?
two teams in our own divison will get to split the oden and durant party and all we can do is just cry as at least portland(still not sure about seatlle) will become a divison force at a time when utah and denver are always up there.


got damn it this is threat is really serving it's headline now.


----------



## Avalanche

Portland has just instantly turned their franchise around in 2 years with Roy/Oden...
Durant to Seattle is KG to the wolves all over again, i really didnt want to see durant land with the sonics.

... so we get the number 7 as predicted, im hoping we trade this now.


----------



## sheefo13

the main event said:


> could this lottery be any worse!?
> two teams in our own divison will get to split the oden and durant party and all we can do is just cry as at least portland(still not sure about seatlle) will become a divison force at a time when utah and denver are always up there.
> 
> 
> got damn it this is threat is really serving it's headline now.


I knew that would happen after that commercial break... Just our luck. So not only do we have the Jazz, who is the best team. We have the Nuggets, who are a good growing team and have ai and melo. Now, we will have the two best players in one of the most talented drafts in years to go to the other two teams in the division..... Sweet.

We will be in 5th or 4th place for the next few years anyways.... I think its time to rebuild?


----------



## Mateo

how do you rebuild when you owe other teams your draft picks for the next few years and only have 1 good trade prospect?


----------



## Avalanche

yeah, i think if we have faith in KG we aim at 2-3 years to make a run, THEN rebuild.
we have a pick to trade, ricky on an expiring 2 improving guards and the guy i still consider to be the best in the nba.
go for something big.... ray allen, JO, Artest, Randolph.... SOMETHING, take a chance to get it now because franchise players dont come by every night.


----------



## Mateo

I don't think we have the assets to get anyone big. This draft devastated us. The only thing that can stop us from becoming the worst team in the league for the next 5-10 years is getting super-duper lucky in our #7 pick and having someone who's an instant superstar.


----------



## JuX

Meh, I hate this system today. It is time to change.

But there is nothing I could do about it.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I don't think we have the assets to get anyone big. This draft devastated us. The only thing that can stop us from becoming the worst team in the league for the next 5-10 years is getting super-duper lucky in our #7 pick and having someone who's an instant superstar.


that aint gonna heppen unfortunately.... i think that drop off is inevidable, but id love to try and make a last chance run before that happens.. theres still a few years of KGs prime remaining, take a chance while we have that because that talent level isnt going to come by all the time.
then, whether that was successful or not, the time will come to rebuild, and we wont be giving away draft picks like we are for the next couple of years...


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> that aint gonna heppen unfortunately.... i think that drop off is inevidable, but id love to try and make a last chance run before that happens.. theres still a few years of KGs prime remaining, take a chance while we have that because that talent level isnt going to come by all the time.
> then, whether that was successful or not, the time will come to rebuild, and we wont be giving away draft picks like we are for the next couple of years...


Unfortunately, it might be time to leave the legacy behind next year. He has been screwed over too many times. We will keep giving away draft picks because we makes worthless trades lately with crappy coach. Hey, it's McHale!

I'm not too happy with the outcome right now. From being the best team in west 3 years ago to potentially the worst team in league next year. All we do are to stay put and let the sufferings get the best of us. We also need to wait till the long, expensive (and stupid) contracts to be over before we can actually rebuild again. Until this, I don't see trades in our favor happening unless another team fall for a stupid move, we'll be happy to root for the worst franchise, for once again.


----------



## Mateo

That's the thing, _we can't even start rebuilding_ for another 3 or 4 years due to abysmal contracts and the lack of draft picks.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> That's the thing, _we can't even start rebuilding_ for another 3 or 4 years due to abysmal contracts and the lack of draft picks.


exactly, personally i think giving it that 3 or so years to try and make an immediate impact, then we can rebuild. it has to be worth a try surely


----------



## Mateo

it's worth a try just because there's literally nothing else we can do. if we trade garnett, well, then we still don't have draft picks or prospects or cap space. So if you can't rebuild, might as well pray for a lucky deal happening. The thing is, I doubt any team will talk to us about a trade that doesn't include Garnett.


----------



## jokeaward

the main event said:


> could this lottery be any worse!?
> two teams in our own divison will get to split the oden and durant party and all we can do is just cry as at least portland(still not sure about seatlle) will become a divison force at a time when utah and denver are always up there.
> 
> 
> got damn it this is threat is really serving it's headline now.


I don't think we would have traded with Phoenix, so it's good they didn't pick up Brewer or someone.


----------



## socco

What's really sick about this, other than Oden and Durant coming to our division, is that we basically lost Greg Oden on a coin flip. Portland won a coin flip against us to get the 6th spot. Had we won that coin flip instead, we would've had the combinations they had, and would've got the #1 pick. :nonono:


----------



## jokeaward

socco said:


> What's really sick about this, other than Oden and Durant coming to our division, is that we basically lost Greg Oden on a coin flip. Portland won a coin flip against us to get the 6th spot. Had we won that coin flip instead, we would've had the combinations they had, and would've got the #1 pick. :nonono:


No, if we won the coin flip the #1 pick would've gone to Portland and the #7 combos, and we'd rue the day we WON a coin flip.

You'd think we'd have the #1 by that logic and Portland isn't incredibly lucky (though Outlaw has been a good guy lol). But we're not lucky. We try to get a supporting cast and Fred, Malik TB, etc. just have their careers terminated. Spree comes here, reaches the WCF, and still becomes malcontent. Terrell Brandon would qualify as an iron-man among our PGs, two full seasons and 52 games in 98-99 and 01-02 combined. T-Hud has probably the longest tenure of any PG, and it's an awful one. We mistake the future of Billups (great MLE signing) in signing Hudson. Probably the one break was trading Smith and Peeler for Cassell and Erv, but he got injured in the WCF anyway.


----------



## bootstrenf

take solace in the fact that you guys are *still* better than the clippers...but then again, who isn't???


----------



## Avalanche

bootstrenf said:


> take solace in the fact that you guys are *still* better than the clippers...but then again, who isn't???


not without some changes this off-season we arent.


----------

